# Will this have the new HBO Max App?



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

I know now you get HBO with HBO Now when signing up for HBO Max. But it looks like their will be a new app for HBO Max on May 27. I canceled HBO on Comcast and will get HBO Max, so was just wondering what the odds are that Tivo will have it and be integrated on the 4K Stream.

Edit: I did sign up for HBO Max.


----------



## kiadontknow (Jun 8, 2018)

Tivo Stream 4k is an Android TV device, so it should have all Android TV apps. It will support HBO MAX. 

Unfortunately, it's missing the apps missing from Andorid TV, such as Apple+ and Adult Swim.


----------

